# How to hang a european mount?



## IGluIt4U

Ok, need some ideas on how to mount my Elk on the wall.. it's a European style skull/rack.. 

Anybody have any creative ideas? :noidea: :cheers:


----------



## xpuncher

Hey Sticky I would say with a nail if you can find a stud where you want it or use a molly bolt!!!!!hope that helps. I'm sure you got some glue that will work!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

xpuncher said:


> Hey Sticky I would say with a nail if you can find a stud where you want it or use a molly bolt!!!!!hope that helps. I'm sure you got some glue that will work!!


Yea yea yea.... :chortle: I was thinkin of something a bit more refined, but I got's glue that'll stick that sucker to the wall, long as the sheetrock is well adhered... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## tntaxidermy

Be careful when hanging europeans because the bone is very brittle. THe best thing to do is to drill a small hole or two in the thick bone right below where the spinal cord was attached. where you can look into the brain cavity from below. this is very strong. you can anchor a plaque to your european here or anchor a hanger to the skull itself. remeber to drill a hole just smaller than the diameter of screw you are using and use strong screws.
hope this helps
Tyler


----------



## IGluIt4U

Thanks Tyler, most helpful.. :thumb:


----------



## jstuntlocke

I use a thin piece of dull wire and wrap it around the back of the skull through the hole behind the eye socket. it's just basically a string tied in a circle.... simple.








I found a pic of an example with some string on a dark colered wall with a skull my wife found dead... Iv'e hung several of these dead found skulls in my shop also and I've never had one fall, but none are very lopsided and some are heavy horned deer in the 160's and up like this second pic with my friend/part-time camera buddy Lance here....










you can't see this at all when you stand back some, but I wouldn't know about a big ol heavy elk rack hangin out like that either. But I sure do like how it sets the teeth against the wall, and presents the rack. anyhow, that's my 2cents and me adding something to look at in the thread =) ...:cheers:


----------



## 2arrow1

1/4-20 bolt with speed nut,and elk may take two bolts.


----------

